# AIDS Principle Diagnosis



## nyyankees (Mar 7, 2012)

When assigning the principle diagnosis for a patient with AIDS, would the AIDS diagnosis always be sequenced before any other conditions?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 7, 2012)

Selection and sequencing of HIV codes
(a) Patient admitted for HIV-related condition
If a patient is admitted for an HIV-related condition, the
principal diagnosis should be 042, followed by additional
diagnosis codes for all reported HIV-related conditions.
(b) Patient with HIV disease admitted for unrelated condition
If a patient with HIV disease is admitted for an unrelated
condition (such as a traumatic injury), the code for the
unrelated condition (e.g., the nature of injury code) should
be the principal diagnosis. Other diagnoses would be 042
followed by additional diagnosis codes for all reported HIVrelated
conditions.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 7, 2012)

Patient admitted for HIV-related condition
If a patient is admitted for an HIV-related condition, the principal diagnosis should be B20, followed by additional diagnosis codes for all reported HIV-related conditions.
(b) Patient with HIV disease admitted for unrelated condition
If a patient with HIV disease is admitted for an unrelated condition (such as a traumatic injury), the code for the unrelated condition (e.g., the nature of injury code) should be the principal diagnosis. Other diagnoses would be B20 followed by additional diagnosis codes for all reported HIV-related conditions

for 10cm


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 7, 2012)

srinivas r sajja said:


> Patient admitted for HIV-related condition
> If a patient is admitted for an HIV-related condition, the principal diagnosis should be B20, followed by additional diagnosis codes for all reported HIV-related conditions.
> (b) Patient with HIV disease admitted for unrelated condition
> If a patient with HIV disease is admitted for an unrelated condition (such as a traumatic injury), the code for the unrelated condition (e.g., the nature of injury code) should be the principal diagnosis. Other diagnoses would be B20 followed by additional diagnosis codes for all reported HIV-related conditions
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 12, 2012)

*icd 10*

The icd 10 draft has the guidelines in it.


----------



## 01043878 (Mar 16, 2012)

nyyankees said:


> When assigning the principle diagnosis for a patient with AIDS, would the AIDS diagnosis always be sequenced before any other conditions?



Yes when assigning the principle diagnosis code for a patient with AIDS, The Aids code 042 is always sequenced before any other condition.


----------



## 01043878 (Mar 16, 2012)

*unrelated condition*



nyyankees said:


> Thank you!!



If a patient was admitted for a traumatic injury and has HIV, then the traumati injury code would be the principle diagnosis.


----------

